# I'm REALLY worried



## ppetropulo (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi! I've had a gorgeous little female Algerian Chocolate Hedgehog since about mid January. When I first went to see her, I was honestly kind of desperate because no other breeders around my area had any hedgies available, so this breeder was basically my last hope, and I was really determined to go home with her. I feel like this was a really big mistake now though. The day I took her home, I noticed that she wouldn't stop moving in my hands, and her quills never really laid down flat. I shrugged it off though, figuring that if I spent enough time with her, I may be able to work it out of her and she'd become a nicely socialized hedgie just like every other one I'd seen.

Well, now its been 7 months, and even after consistent daily handling, she has shown no improvement. She's fine if you just let her run around on your lap or across your hands, but as soon as you move, speak, or try to touch her, the quills come down over her head, she stops moving, and she starts huffing and popping. As long as she's not in her hedgie bag or in her cage, she is trying to run away. I can keep her in my lap for an hour, covered in a blanket, and she won't just calm down or fall asleep. She sometimes rolls herself into a complete huffing and popping ball when she gets really upset, which usually only happens when you won't stop trying to touch her. She also tends to bite though. Like, if you stroke her 2 times, and them leave your hand sitting like 3-5 inches from her face, she'll lash out and try to bite your fingers. Sometimes she gets so upset, she'll start biting the blanket or the towel or my clothes, and won't let go even if I lift the blankets up. She just dangles from it until I put it down and tap her on the back, which distracts her from her death grip.

So, I contacted the breeder I got her from, and she says that this isn't normal behavior, and that I can bring her back, she'll take her to her vet, and I can choose a new, more mellow hedgie. I want your opinion though. Do you think that maybe it is time for me to move on, and accept that she probably will not get better, even if I continue to handle her daily like I am? But mostly, do you think this is normal behavior for a hedgie that came from a breeder breeding specifically for temperament, and that has been religiously handled every day just about for the past 7 months? I just don't know what to do. I feel bad getting rid of her after all the work I've put into her, but if she's not going to get better, I don't want to have to deal with her for another 5 years or longer. Please help.


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh this is upsetting! ): its not fair for you if you truly have put 100 perfect the last seven months into her.. I got mu hedgie two weeks ago and I hold her 4 hours a day and she is nearly completely comfortable with me and I didnt get her from a breeder. And you go her from one who specifically breeds for temperament. I cam tell its hard for you, as it would be for anyone, to make this choice
But from what I read you deserve a more loving hedgie):
Now no hedgehog is a bad hedgehog but sometimes people and a hedgehog are just not compatible. 

I think if the breeder lets you to give it another month and if there are NO improvements then maybe you should adopt a new one.. 
This is just in my opinion ya know?
Its hard to give up on a pet but its also not fair to the owner especially one so dedicated.


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

Best of luck!


----------



## ppetropulo (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for your response! I'll think about giving a couple more weeks, and then returning her if she doesn't improve. I do agree though, she's not necessarily a bad hedgie, she's just doing what comes natural, but to hold so hard to her bad habits is making it incredibly difficult for me to want to keep her. Thank you for the advice, and congrats on your new hedgie!!!


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you! And you can only do so much in the end honestly and Im impressed you waited seven months. 
If you happen to get a new hedgie with all your dedication she's gunna warm up in no time!!


----------



## ppetropulo (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks! That made me a feel a lot better =)


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear you have a difficult hedgie. I have definitely been in your shoes. Back in September I adopted my first hedgie. Penny. I got her from a breeder as well. Penny was a very sensitive girl, any movement you made she would completely have a fit and would not let you pick her up. She was very sweet when it came to mealworms but other than that she would much rather be on her own. She didn't want to be held just left alone. I tried for 5 months to see if her personality would change a bit. In December I got my 2nd hedgehog. Little miss nutmeg. Such a personality change. Nutmeg from day one doesn't pop at me or hiss. It was certainly difficult trying to go between these two. Penny at the time had a bad ear infection so she was even worse. It's hard owning one hedgie who needs more extra time. So I knew this little boy around 13 years old who adores my hedgehogs and more especially penny. So I adopted her out to him. He is extremely knowledgable about hedgehogs and an animal fanatic and he was homeschool so he could spend a lot more time with her than I could give her. And now I still see my little girl and she is so better off. She has formed a strong bond with this little boy she doesn't even act like her old self. 

So over all I have learned you can do all you can do but sometimes it won't help. Sometimes it takes a second chance and in my opinion it's usually the 2nd one that comes with more patience and knowledge it makes it work. I now know how awesome it can be owning a hedgie. I hope you can find that too. Whether its with this little girl or with another. Honestly I felt horrible for letting my penny go, I felt like I was giving up on her. But in the end result I have seen a much more happy hedgie. Don't feel like I did, you have definitely tried. I'm Impressed you tried for so long which shows much dedication. I'm sure if you do exchange you will have a happier result. 

Good luck!!


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

That's what I was saying. Just like not every two people are compatible, not every person and hedgie are. And that's no ones fault. Not ever the hedgies !


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

Not even the hedgie**


----------



## ppetropulo (Jan 8, 2013)

That made me feel sooo much better. Thank you for letting me know that I'm not the only one whose gone through this, and for making me feel better about giving her up, that it might actually lead to a better future for her. I really appreciate all of your help and kind words. Its making this whole thing a lot easier for me.


----------



## ppetropulo (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a new one! I'm not sure what to call him though... the breeder wasn't sure if he was going to grow up to be all white, snowflake, or chocolate, so I guess we'll see! In the meantime, which name do you like better, Cosmo, or Oliver?


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Oliver better. I can't get the image of "Cosmo" from Fairly Odd Parents out of my mind.









Quick question, and maybe a stupid one too, but you said your breeder would take her to the vet. Is that to see if there's anything wrong with her, or to put her down? I only ask because that was my first thought and it reminds me of an aggressive dog.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Cosmo!


----------



## ppetropulo (Jan 8, 2013)

Hehe! Thanks guys. She said that if she found something wrong and could cure it, I could re-clame her, or she'd find her a new home. Otherwise she said she would find her someone who would be willing to put up with her for the next 5 years.


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope your new little guy is everything you want :3
If he's a lighter - cosmo
Darker - oliver
Idk why just what I'd do


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I like cosmo. Do you still got the little girl or did you give her back to the breeder?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I like Cosmo! And if you ever get a girl hedgie (Not in the same cage obviously) you can name her Wanda!


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom said:


> I like Cosmo! And if you ever get a girl hedgie (Not in the same cage obviously) you can name her Wanda!


That would be so cool!


----------

